# X server ohne Eingabegeräte gelöst mi "libinput"

## Michigen

Hallo,

Habe seit Gestern das Problem, das die grafische Oberfläche ( X server) nicht mehr zu starten geht.   :Shocked: 

Habe immer den nvidia Treiber am laufen gehabt, damit bekomme ich es nicht hin.

```
 cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf

blacklist uhci_hcd

blacklist nvidia
```

nouveau läuft auch nicht.... jetzt hilft nur noch Schnaps   :Razz: 

```
dmesg | grep VGA

[    0.879817] pci 0000:01:00.0: vgaarb: setting as boot VGA device

[    0.879817] pci 0000:01:00.0: vgaarb: VGA device added: decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    2.486111] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    2.486874] fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

[    9.232270] fb0: switching to nouveaufb from VESA VGA

[    9.254742] fb1: switching to nouveaufb from VGA16 VGA
```

```
 lspci | grep VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GP107 [GeForce GTX 1050] (rev a1)
```

```
Aug 17 19:21:31 micha kernel: NVRM: No NVIDIA devices probed.

Aug 17 19:21:31 micha kernel: nvidia-nvlink: Unregistered the Nvlink Core, major device number 474

Aug 17 19:21:32 micha kernel: nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 474

Aug 17 19:21:32 micha kernel: NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

Aug 17 19:21:32 micha kernel: NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as: \x0aNVRM: nouveau, rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv \x0aNVRM: was loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA device(s).

Aug 17 19:21:32 micha kernel: NVRM: Try unloading the conflicting kernel module (and/or\x0aNVRM: reconfigure your kernel without the conflicting\x0aNVRM: driver(s)), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module\x0aNVRM: again.

Aug 17 19:21:32  michakernel: NVRM: No NVIDIA devices probed.

Aug 17 19:21:32 micha kernel: nvidia-nvlink: Unregistered the Nvlink Core, major device number 474

Aug 17 19:21:32micha  kernel: nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 474

Aug 17 19:21:32micha  kernel: NVRM: The NVIDIA probe routine was not called for 1 device(s).

Aug 17 19:21:32 micha kernel: NVRM: This can occur when a driver such as: \x0aNVRM: nouveau, rivafb, nvidiafb or rivatv \x0aNVRM: was loaded and obtained ownership of the NVIDIA device(s).

Aug 17 19:21:32 micha
```

 kernel: NVRM: Try unloading the conflicting kernel module (and/or\x0aNVRM: reconfigure your kernel without the conflicting\x0aNVRM: driver(s)), then try loading the NVIDIA kernel module\x0aNVRM: again.

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben wie ich X starten kann?

GrussLast edited by Michigen on Wed Aug 19, 2020 8:05 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## mike155

Hast Du gestern ein Update gemacht? Was wurde upgedated? Die NVidia-Treiber? Vielleicht auch der X-Server?

Könnte es etwas mit diesem News Item zu tun haben: https://www.gentoo.org/support/news-items/2020-06-24-xorg-server-dropping-default-suid.html?

----------

## Michigen

Guten Morgen,

Danke für Deine Antwort!

Könnte sein, nach dem setzen von 'elogind' in der "make.conf" will er allerdigs nichts updaten.

Versuche ja jetzt "nouveau" zu nutzen, habe mehrere Monitore an diesem System.

Wenn ich "xdm" starte friert alles ein und ich komme nur noch mit "ssh" weiter. 

```
loginctl user-status

micha (1002)

           Since: Mon 2020-08-17 19:19:26 CEST; 10h ago

           State: active

        Sessions: 7 4 *3

          Linger: no

            Unit: user-1002.slice
```

Komme leider nicht weiter   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Michigen

Habe alles nach dem " elogind - Gentoo Wiki" gemacht aber elogind will nicht.

Was habe ich übersehen? 

```
# /etc/init.d/elogind stop

 * WARNING: elogind is already stopped

 # /etc/init.d/elogind start

 * Starting elogind ...

 * start-stop-daemon: /lib64/elogind/elogind is already running                                                                                                                                              [ !! ]

 * ERROR: elogind failed to start

 # /etc/init.d/elogind status

 * status: stopped
```

Zumindest zeigt er beim starten von "xdm" den login an, allerdigs sind Tastatur und Maus ohne Funktion.

Beenden kann ich "xdm" nur via ssh.

----------

## mike155

Mit NVidia kann ich Dir leider nicht helfen, da ich seit Jahren nur noch Intel integrierte Grafik verwende.

Du könntest aber mal den zweiten Tipp in dem News Item ausprobieren: xorg-server testweise mit USE flag "suid" compilieren. Wenn es dann wieder geht, wüsstest Du zumindest schon mal, dass es mit der Änderung zu tun hat. Wenn das nicht helfen sollte, ist es vielleicht ein ganz anderes Problem. 

Du könntest auch mal die Ausgabe von "emerge --info" posten. Dann sehen wir, wie Dein System konfiguriert ist.

----------

## Michigen

emerge --info

```
  # emerge --info

Portage 3.0.3 (python 3.7.8-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.31-r6, 5.4.28-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.4.28-gentoo-x86_64-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-7700K_CPU_@_4.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    65698964 total,  61132844 free

KiB Swap:    6289404 total,   6289404 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Tue, 18 Aug 2020 10:35:51 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 093fb31e5df0ac23c3724a7144fb5e55b1509276

sh bash 5.0_p17

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.33.1 p2) 2.33.1

distcc 3.3.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 3.7.10 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p17::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18-r1::gentoo, 3.6.11-r2::gentoo, 3.7.8-r2::gentoo, 3.8.5::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.7.10::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.16.5::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.42.1::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.18::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.15.1-r2::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.33.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            9.3.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.4-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.31-r6::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/gentoo-mirror/gentoo

    priority: -1000

local_overlay

    location: /usr/local/portage/local-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

localrepo

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

spikyatlinux

    location: /var/lib/layman/spikyatlinux

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

steam-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/steam-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=broadwell -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=broadwell -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--rebuild-exclude sys-libs/rts_bpp"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs buildpkg config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr elogind emboss encode exif flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libglvnd libnotify libtirpc mad mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell split-usr ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64 32" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2 php7-3" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby25" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel nvidia nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## mike155

Noch eine Idee: ich habe gerade mal bei Google gesucht nach:

```
site:forums.gentoo.org "NVRM" "NVIDIA probe routine was not called"
```

Da kommen einige Einträge mit gleichen Fehlermeldungen und ganz unterschiedlichen Lösungen - u.a. fehlerhafte Kernel-Config oder Kernel-Module, die von früheren Installationen übrig gebliebenen waren und dazwischenfunken. Hier könntest Du auch mal suchen, wobei Du die neueren Einträge bevorzugen solltet.

----------

## Michigen

Bin jetzt wieder zurück zu nvidia und das verhalten ist fasst identisch mit nouveau:

Bei nouveau komme ich bis zum Display Manager und bei nvidia startet X leider bei beiden ohne EINGABEGEÄTE. 

probiere jetzt noch mal x11-base/xorg-server mit suid

 :Sad: 

----------

## Michigen

 *Quote:*   

>  Hier könntest Du auch mal suchen, wobei Du die neueren Einträge bevorzugen solltet.

 

Wie meinst du das genau? Wo soll ich was durchsuchen?

----------

## Michigen

x11-base/xorg-server mit suid genau identisches Verhalten --> keine Eingabegräte Bildschirm friert lokal ein.

----------

## mike155

Bitte probiere erst einmal das USE Flag suid. Vielleicht hilft es ja. Wenn das nicht geht, gehe https://www.google.de, und gib in die Google Suchmaske genau das ein, was ich oben geschrieben habe und schau Dir die Ergebnisse an. Das Problem hatten schon viele andere. Es werden auch verschiedene Lösungen vorgeschlagen - vielleicht hilft eine von denen.

----------

## Michigen

Leider mit USE Flag suid genau das selbe Verhalten. Oh man ich will nicht neu installieren...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Michigen

dmesg | grep nvidia sagt Fillgendes:

```
dmesg | grep nvidia

[  125.455715] nvidia: loading out-of-tree module taints kernel.

[  125.455721] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[  125.458938] nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel

[  125.464356] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 474

[  125.475763] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: vgaarb: changed VGA decodes: olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=io+mem

[  125.588892] nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  450.57  Sun Jul  5 14:52:29 UTC 2020

[  125.590534] [drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000100] Loading driver

[  125.590535] [drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20160202 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 1

[  803.928381] Modules linked in: vboxnetadp(OE) vboxnetflt(OE) vboxdrv(OE) nvidia_drm(POE) nvidia_modeset(POE) nvidia(POE)

[  803.928405] Modules linked in: vboxnetadp(OE) vboxnetflt(OE) vboxdrv(OE) nvidia_drm(POE) nvidia_modeset(POE) nvidia(POE)

[  803.928422] Modules linked in: vboxnetadp(OE) vboxnetflt(OE) vboxdrv(OE) nvidia_drm(POE) nvidia_modeset(POE) nvidia(POE)

```

und 

```
dmesg | grep NVRM

[  125.576979] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  450.57  Sun Jul  5 14:42:25 UTC 2020

```

grep -i 'nvidia\|frame\|nouveau' .config

```
CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_WITHIN_STACK_FRAMES=y

CONFIG_FRAME_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NVIDIA=y

CONFIG_I2C_NVIDIA_GPU=y

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU=m

CONFIG_NOUVEAU_LEGACY_CTX_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NOUVEAU_DEBUG=5

CONFIG_NOUVEAU_DEBUG_DEFAULT=3

CONFIG_NOUVEAU_DEBUG_MMU=y

CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU_SVM is not set

# Frame buffer Devices

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# end of Frame buffer Devices

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DEFERRED_TAKEOVER=y

CONFIG_TYPEC_NVIDIA_ALTMODE=y

# CONFIG_STAGING_GASKET_FRAMEWORK is not set

# Common Clock Framework

# end of Common Clock Framework

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

# CONFIG_UNWINDER_FRAME_POINTER is not set
```

brauche ich im Kernel? 

```
CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NVIDIA=y

CONFIG_I2C_NVIDIA_GPU=y
```

----------

## Michigen

Hilft alles nichts X bleibt sofort nach dem Start hängen und ohne Tastatur und Maus.

das kommt beim Versuch von startx:

```
Aug 18 18:54:00  acpid[6508]: client connected from 9916[0:0]

Aug 18 18:54:00  acpid[6508]: 1 client rule loaded

Aug 18 18:54:01  kernel: rcu-torture: rtc: 00000000e636a8c1 ver: 15568 tfle: 0 rta: 15569 rtaf: 0 rtf: 15555 rtmbe: 0 rtbe: 0 rtbke: 0 rtbre: 0 rtbf: 0 rtb: 0 nt: 1041722 onoff: 0/0:0/0 -1,0:-1,0 0:0 (HZ=300) barrier: 0/0:0

Aug 18 18:54:01  kernel: rcu-torture: Reader Pipe:  8357642143 65830 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

Aug 18 18:54:01  kernel: rcu-torture: Reader Batch:  8357580476 127497 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0

Aug 18 18:54:01  kernel: rcu-torture: Free-Block Circulation:  15568 15565 15564 15561 15560 15559 15558 15557 15556 15555 0

Aug 18 18:54:02  dbus-daemon[9963]: [session uid=0 pid=9961] Activating service name='org.gtk.vfs.Daemon' requested by ':1.0' (uid=0 pid=9964 comm="xfce4-session " label="kernel")

Aug 18 18:54:02  dbus-daemon[9963]: [session uid=0 pid=9961] Successfully activated service 'org.gtk.vfs.Daemon'

Aug 18 18:54:02  dbus-daemon[9963]: [session uid=0 pid=9961] Activating service name='org.a11y.Bus' requested by ':1.2' (uid=0 pid=9964 comm="xfce4-session " label="kernel")

Aug 18 18:54:02  dbus-daemon[9963]: [session uid=0 pid=9961] Successfully activated service 'org.a11y.Bus'

Aug 18 18:54:02  dbus-daemon[9963]: [session uid=0 pid=9961] Activating service name='org.xfce.Xfconf' requested by ':1.0' (uid=0 pid=9964 comm="xfce4-session " label="kernel")

Aug 18 18:54:02  dbus-daemon[9963]: [session uid=0 pid=9961] Successfully activated service 'org.xfce.Xfconf'

Aug 18 18:54:02  kernel: snd_hda_codec_hdmi hdaudioC4D0: HDMI: invalid ELD data byte 45

Aug 18 18:54:02  kernel: snd_hda_codec_hdmi hdaudioC4D0: HDMI: invalid ELD data byte 2

Aug 18 18:54:03  kernel: snd_hda_codec_hdmi hdaudioC4D0: HDMI: invalid ELD data byte 7

Aug 18 18:54:03  kernel: snd_hda_codec_hdmi hdaudioC4D0: HDMI: invalid ELD data byte 9

Aug 18 18:54:03  dbus-daemon[9963]: [session uid=0 pid=9961] Activating service name='org.gtk.vfs.UDisks2VolumeMonitor' requested by ':1.19' (uid=0 pid=10048 comm="/usr/lib64/tumbler-1/tumblerd " label="kernel")

Aug 18 18:54:03  dbus-daemon[9963]: [session uid=0 pid=9961] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.Notifications' requested by ':1.21' (uid=0 pid=10058 comm="xfce4-volumed-pulse " label="kernel")

Aug 18 18:54:03  polkitd[8793]: Registered Authentication Agent for unix-session:4 (system bus name :1.30 [/usr/libexec/polkit-gnome-authentication-agent-1], object path /org/gnome/PolicyKit1/AuthenticationAgent, locale de_DE.UTF-8)

Aug 18 18:54:03  dbus-daemon[9963]: [session uid=0 pid=9961] Successfully activated service 'org.gtk.vfs.UDisks2VolumeMonitor'

Aug 18 18:54:03  dbus-daemon[9963]: [session uid=0 pid=9961] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.thumbnails.Thumbnailer1'

Aug 18 18:54:03  dbus-daemon[9963]: [session uid=0 pid=9961] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.Notifications'

Aug 18 18:54:04  root[10099]: ACPI event unhandled: jack/lineout LINEOUT plug

Aug 18 18:54:04  root[10101]: ACPI event unhandled: jack/lineout LINEOUT plug

Aug 18 18:54:04  root[10103]: ACPI event unhandled: jack/videoout VIDEOOUT plug

Aug 18 18:54:04  root[10105]: ACPI event unhandled: jack/videoout VIDEOOUT plug

Aug 18 18:54:04  dbus-daemon[9963]: [session uid=0 pid=9961] Activating service name='org.gtk.vfs.Metadata' requested by ':1.16' (uid=0 pid=10037 comm="xfdesktop --display :0.0 --sm-client-id 2fc386fd4-" label="kernel")

Aug 18 18:54:04  dbus-daemon[9963]: [session uid=0 pid=9961] Successfully activated service 'org.gtk.vfs.Metadata'

Aug 18 18:54:08  root[10113]: ACPI event unhandled: jack/lineout LINEOUT plug

Aug 18 18:54:08 
```

 root[10115]: ACPI event unhandled: jack/videoout VIDEOOUT plug

----------

## Christian99

Schau doch mal in deiner Xorg log file (/var/log/Xorg.0.log), ob da irgendwas zu tastatur/maus zu lesen ist.

du scheinst evdev als input treiber zu verwenden. prüfe doch mal ob die passenden Kernel optionen dafür aktiviert sind: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Evdev

als alternative könntest du auch mal libinput probieren: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Libinput

----------

## Michigen

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
   196.982]

X.Org X Server 1.20.8

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[   197.009] Build Operating System: Linux 5.4.28-gentoo-x86_64 x86_64 Gentoo

[   197.019] Current Operating System: Linux amaroq 4.19.27-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Sun Sep 1 18:36:22 CEST 2019 x86_64

[   197.019] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/kernel-Leia-x86_64-4.19.27-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/mapper/root ro splash acpi_osi= dolvm crypt_root=/dev/CMX2/root root_trim=yes lang=de locale=de_DE.UTF-8 rootfstype=ext4

[   197.043] Build Date: 18 August 2020  05:48:25PM

[   197.055]

[   197.067] Current version of pixman: 0.40.0

[   197.093]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

[   197.093] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[   197.148] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Aug 18 19:07:50 2020

[   197.163] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[   197.178] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[   197.178] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[   197.178] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[   197.178] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[   197.178] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[   197.178] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[   197.178] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[   197.178] (==) Automatically adding devices

[   197.178] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[   197.178] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[   197.178] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[   197.178] (==) FontPath set to:

        /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

        /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

        /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

        /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

        /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[   197.178] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[   197.178] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[   197.178] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[   197.178] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[   197.178] (II) Loader magic: 0x562f57963ce0

[   197.178] (II) Module ABI versions:

[   197.178]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[   197.178]    X.Org Video Driver: 24.1

[   197.178]    X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[   197.178]    X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[   197.178] (++) using VT number 1

[   197.179] (II) systemd-logind: took control of session /org/freedesktop/login1/session/_32

[   197.179] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[   197.179] (II) systemd-logind: got fd for /dev/dri/card0 226:0 fd 10 paused 0

[   197.180] (--) PCI:*(1@0:0:0) 10de:1c81:1458:3747 rev 161, Mem @ 0xde000000/16777216, 0xc0000000/268435456, 0xd0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[   197.180] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[   197.181] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[   197.181] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   197.181]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0

[   197.181]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[   197.181] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[   197.181] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[   197.181] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[   197.181]    compiled for 1.6.99.901, module version = 1.0.0

[   197.181]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[   197.181] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  440.100  Fri May 29 08:21:27 UTC 2020

[   197.181] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[   197.181] (II) systemd-logind: releasing fd for 226:0

[   197.181] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[   197.181] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[   197.181] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[   197.181] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   197.181]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0

[   197.181]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   197.181] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[   197.181] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[   197.181] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[   197.181] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[   197.182]    compiled for 1.20.8, module version = 1.0.0

[   197.182]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[   197.182] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[   197.182] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[   197.182] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[   197.182] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the

[   197.182] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages and

[   197.182] (EE) NVIDIA:     consult the NVIDIA README for details.

[   197.182] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the

[   197.182] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages and

[   197.182] (EE) NVIDIA:     consult the NVIDIA README for details.

[   197.182] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the

[   197.182] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages and

[   197.182] (EE) NVIDIA:     consult the NVIDIA README for details.

[   197.183] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the

[   197.183] (EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages and

[   197.183] (EE) NVIDIA:     consult the NVIDIA README for details.

[   197.183] (EE) No devices detected.

[   197.183] (EE)

Fatal server error:

[   197.183] (EE) no screens found(EE)

[   197.183] (EE)

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help.

[   197.183] (EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[   197.183] (EE)

[   197.269] (EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
```

Was bedeutet "Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled."?

"evdev" ist richtig konfiguriert!Last edited by Michigen on Tue Aug 18, 2020 5:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich würde mich auf eine Sache konzentrieren. (In meinem Fall nvidia.) Wenn du das machst kann ich dir sagen, das # CONFIG_I2C_NVIDIA_GPU is not set. Und dann Fehlersuche ohne Rundumschlag. Bist du jetzt auf der Nvidia Schiene oder bei nouveau? Benutzt du die xorg.conf?

----------

## Michigen

Nvidia mit xorg.conf

"# CONFIG_I2C_NVIDIA_GPU is not set" habe ich jetzt so im Kernel.

Ändert jedoch alles nichts bisher...

```
 nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 440.100

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection
```

nvidia ist ja geladen:

```
lsmod | grep nvidia

nvidia_drm             49152  -2

nvidia_modeset       1085440  -2

nvidia              20254720  -2
```

 :Question: 

----------

## Michigen

Schöne Spielerei, für produktiven Einsatz momentan leider nicht zu gebrauchen!

Installiere Ubuntu muss Arbeiten...

----------

## Tyrus

Hallo Michigen.

Ich habe fast die gleiche Grafikkarte. Also bei mir ist es:

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti

Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe hast du: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050

Das Startproblem - dazu hab ich eventuell eine Erklärung. Zumindest für die nvidia-Treiber.

Es hat mit dem Zeitpunkt des Ladens der Kernelmodule zu tun. Jedenfalls hatte ich da auch ein Problem das plötzlich auftauchte. Das hat irgendetwas mit udev zu tun das das nicht immer richtig hinbekommt alles soweit fertig zu haben das die Kernelmodule geladen werden können. Die kommen dann zu früh was bei mir einen Absturz in den Treibern verursachte. Man kann dann auch nicht mehr die Module korrekt entladen und neuladen. Das hatte damals nicht geholfen.

Warum das bei dir auftaucht - eventuell dauert jetzt irgendwas anderes zu lange in der Startphase - ich hatte damals den sehr komischen Effekt das es manchmal noch so grade lief und oft nicht. 

Das Problem hab ich so gelöst das ich das Laden der nvidia-Module verzögere und nach hinten lege. Danach war bei mir das Problem behoben. Ich benutze hier openrc. Da gibt es den local-Dienst. Und den kannste fast als allerletztes starten lassen  (muss aber vor xdm starten) und dem dann sagen das darüber die Module geladen werden. Außerdem muss du dann das Laden der Module über udev deaktivieren.

Dazu brauchst du erstmal:

```

# Die Module sollen nicht von /etc/init.d/udev geladen werden - dies führt zu Fehlern.

# Das Laden erfolgt später über /etc/init.d/local das das Skript unter /etc/local.d/nvidia-udev-workaround.start ausführt.

blacklist nvidia

blacklist nvidia_drm

blacklist nvidia_modeset

blacklist nvidia_uvm

```

Weiterhin brauchst du:

```

#!/bin/sh

# Die Module von x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers werden normal sehr früh über open-rc im Runlevel sysinit von udev geladen. 

# Da ist eine Blacklist gesetzt (/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf) damit das verhindert wird weil diese Module crashen können,

# wenn sie zu früh geladen werden.

# Damit die Module trotzdem geladen werden wird im Runlevel default von local dieses Skript gestartet das die benötigten

# Module dann lädt. Dabei muss /etc/init.d/local vor /etc/init.d/xdm starten um Fehler zu vermeiden.

# Siehe dort (/etc/init.d/local): 'after *' geändert in 'before xdm'

echo "NVIDIA WORKAROUND IN PROGRESS";

modprobe nvidia_drm;

```

und:

```

[...]

depend()

{

        # 'after *' ersetzt mit 'before xdm' weil '/etc/local.d/nvidia-udev-workaround.start'

        # vor dem start von xdm benötigt wird, um die Kernel-Module für nvidia-drivers zu laden

        before xdm

        keyword -timeout

}

[...]

```

Dann noch

```

rc-config add local default

```

um den local-Dienst beim Default-Runlevel zu starten. Der lädt dann die Module. Es reicht wenn der wie oben im Skript nur 'modprobe nvidia_drm' ausführt. Die anderen Module kommen dann automatisch dazu.

Wenn die Module korrekt geladen sind - sieht das so aus (bei mir):

```

nvidia_drm             49152  15

nvidia_modeset       1105920  38 nvidia_drm

nvidia              20615168  2077 nvidia_modeset

drm_kms_helper        176128  1 nvidia_drm

drm                   421888  18 drm_kms_helper,nvidia_drm

```

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter bei dem Problem und ich lieg richtig mit meinem Bauchgefühl das es wie bei mir auch ist.

Edit:

Damit portage beim update von openrc die Änderung von /etc/init.d/local nicht überschreibt, hab ich in make.conf noch stehen:

```

# changed function 'depend' because local is needed before xdm starts

CONFIG_PROTECT="${CONFIG_PROTECT} /etc/init.d/local"

```

----------

## Michigen

Hi Tyrus,

Dieses crashen der Module beim zu frühen laden habe ich auch schon festgestellt konnte Sie nicht mehr entladen.

Werde ich probieren.

Das mit den Eingabegeräten scheint bei mir an "evdev" gelegen zu haben seit ich "libinput" verwende scheint es zu gehen allerdings konnte ich bisher nur mit nouveau testen.

Zumindest konnte ich mich wieder einloggen.

Danke für Deine Hilfe!

----------

## Michigen

Bei nvidia fehlt bei mir kms läd der das bei dir automatisch?

----------

## Tyrus

Ja also bei mir reicht es wenn in '/etc/local.d/nvidia-udev-workaround.start' steht:

```

modprobe nvidia_drm;

```

Dann wird auch das Kernelmodul 'drm_kms_helper' geladen. Das siehste auch - bei lsmod da steht bei mir dann:

```

[...]

drm_kms_helper        176128  1 nvidia_drm

[...]

```

Also nvidia-drm braucht das Modul und lädt es deswegen automatisch, genau.

Falls das aber bei dir anders sein sollte kannst du natürlich ein zweites modprobe zum Laden des Moduls ergänzen.

----------

## Michigen

@Tyrus

nvidia-udev-workaround funktioniert tadellos.  :Very Happy: 

Danke!

----------

